# Remember the dog found at Sam's Club?



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

He was just a baby and we ended up keeping him and named him "Loki"!

here he is today! He's becoming such a big handsome guy!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

This was him as a baby:


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I have to agree he is very handsome. I have another dog her name is AOKI. Similar.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Loki is one lucky boy! I have a soft spot for all animals, so I probably would have done the same  He looks like he fits in!


----------

